# The Lost City App



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone is playing The Lost City. Great app but I wish I could find a walk thru or some more hints online. 
it is taking me forever to get thru Chapter one but that can be a good thing .


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> I was wondering if anyone is playing The Lost City. Great app but I wish I could find a walk thru or some more hints online.
> it is taking me forever to get thru Chapter one but that can be a good thing .


In my review, I said: _My only negative comment is that a help screen or brief tutorial would have been welcomed. Initially, it took me a half-hour or so to figure out how to navigate and move around from screen to screen._

It took me a while to get going, but then it was fairly simple to navigate. You might read some of the app reviews, since some of them go into some detail about how to get started.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I got this app a couple of weeks ago and I do like it. I played it quite a bit for several days but then I just needed to set it aside for awhile. Even though I love these games, sometimes I just find them too difficult to be fun. I was at a point of having to check the hints repeatedly, then having to pull up the map, then having to find my way back and forth... I just needed a break. Some of the hints are very helpful and some just feel like stuff is missing... I do like the game - the whole thing with changing seasons is very clever, for one example. But I don't find it EASY.

I have a plane trip coming up and thought I might get back into it then. Maybe after a break I'll be better at it!


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

please give me a hint how to change the seasons.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> please give me a hint how to change the seasons.


Visit the statues.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

There are some walkthroughs and other aids online. Here's one of them:

http://jayisgames.com/archives/2012/02/the_lost_city.php


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks so much. This game really cutes into my reading time. I'll start out saying I'm going to play for just a few minutes and the next thing I know a hour has passed


----------

